# Lernsoftware oder Unterlagen



## PatrickPaddy (8. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich im Urlaub endlich dazu entschieden, den Angelschein zu machen.

Ich gehe noch zur Abendschule für Maschinenbautechniker.
Daher habe ich leider keine Zeit einen Vorbereitungskurs zu besuchen. Ich denke ich kann in Eigenregie sehr gut lernen, da ich das momentan sowieso jeden Tag mache.

Gibt es eine Lernsoftware oder irgendwelche Vorbereitungssachen in digitaler Form?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand bereit erklären würde mir da bei Start zu helfen.


----------



## crazyFish (8. August 2008)

*AW: Lernsoftware oder Unterlagen*

Ersma willkommen im Board,

nun zum lernen kann ich dir diese Seite empfehlen: http://www.fangplatz.de/sportfischerpruefung/ mit der habe ich damals auch bei meiner Prüfung gelernt. Dort sind die Prüfungsunterlagen für NRW und NS digital abarbeitbar.

Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, die ganzen verschiedenen Rechtslagen verwirren mich immer einwenig, ob in NRW der Vorbereitungslehrgang zwingent vorgeschrieben ist oder nicht.
Sinnvoll fände ich das eh, da man dort auch noch eine Menge Zusatzinfos bekommt, die über den normalen Prüfungsbreich hinausgehen. 

Am besten machst du dich schlau oder jemand der es weiss postet es eben rein.

Wenn du sagst, dass du wegen der Abendschule keinen normalen Vorbereitungkurs machen kannst, gibt es auch manchmal die Möglichkeit das ganze kompakt an einem oder zwei Wochenenden zu machen, auch da musst du dich ma umschauen.

Zu und zu guter letzt wünsche ich dir viel Erflog beim Ablegen der Prüfung...


----------



## Dirk30 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Lernsoftware oder Unterlagen*

Versuche es doch mal bei diesen Forellenangelpuffanlagen. Einige, wie hier bei uns der Weller in Neuwied machen auch die Kurse an den Wochenenden.


----------

